

Microsoft must release email data held on Dublin server - ghosh
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-27191500?ocid=socialflow_twitter

======
qwerta
This is really bad!

This practically mean that most EU companies can no longer use American based
cloud providers, even if data are hosted in EU. Even email address is
'personal identifiable' private information and needs to be handled according
to EU privacy laws.

Irish Google got already sued for cooperation with NSA.

